# Problème d'envoi de mail avec Mail !



## 1000k (9 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai un soucis d'envoi de mail avec Mail. En faite souvent mes mails refusent de s'envoyer, ça me dit que le serveur SMTP n'est pas bon, alors que ça marchait très bien avec Outlook sur mon PC.
Que puis-je faire ?
Faut-il que je change de client mail ?


----------



## r e m y (9 Août 2006)

as-tu bien configur&#233; mail avec le serveur SMTP de ton fournisseur d'acc&#232;s?


----------



## pascalformac (9 Août 2006)

ca peut etre ca 
ou les r&#233;glages avanc&#233;s du smtp qui ne sont pas bons
( SSL, port , authentification)
C'es r&#233;glages d&#233;pendant du type de compte webmail  que tu as 
chez qui?


----------



## 1000k (9 Août 2006)

Alors au niveau des réglages, j'ai deux comptes mails et mon fournisseur internet chez moi est Free

Mon premier compte mail est chez Orange: SMTP: smtp.orange.fr ( je crois )
Mon deuxième compte mail chez Free: smtp.free.fr

Sous Outlook ( XP ), j'utilisai que le smtp de Free, car celui d'Orange était moisi. Ca marchait tout le temps.
Mais là sous Mail et ben ça marche pas tout le temps. De plus leur système de connexion aux boites mails est bizarre... Ca n'indique rien au contraire d'Outlook qui montre où il en est !


----------



## r e m y (9 Août 2006)

mets le smtp de free sur tes 2 comptes (il vaut mieux toujours utiliser le smtp du fournisseur d'acc&#232;s, m&#234;me pour relever et envoyer des mails sous une identit&#233; d'un autre fournisseur d'adresse email)

POur ce qui est de la progression il y a possibilit&#233; de faire afficher une fen&#234;tre d'info... regardes dans le menu "Fen&#234;tre" je crois (je ne suis pas sur mon Mac pour le moment)


----------



## pascalformac (9 Août 2006)

reglage smtp  quand on est chez le FAI free  ( pour les 2 comptes)
smtp.free.fr

port 25
ne pas cocher SSL
Authentification : aucune

utilisateur et mot de passe: champs laiss&#233;s vides

et sinon la fenetre  Mail dont parle remy c'est la fenetre " visualisateur  d'activit&#233;" qui te permet de voir ce qui ce passe  dans Mail en direct

Activ&#233;e via le menu de Mail/fenetres


----------



## 1000k (9 Août 2006)

Merci pour les détails de configurations.
Malheureusement, c'est bien comme ça que ma boite est configurée...
Parfois les messages ne partent pas, il me faut alors plusieurs fois de suite appuyer sur relever. Ca fait des erreurs.

Pour le visualisateur d'activité, je l'avais trouvé mais il apparait tout le temps.

Le problème c'est que si j'utilise un autre client mail, je ne pense pas que je pourrai utiliser "Carnet d'adresses", si ?


----------



## r e m y (9 Août 2006)

1000k a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour les détails de configurations.
> Malheureusement, c'est bien comme ça que ma boite est configurée...
> Parfois les messages ne partent pas, il me faut alors plusieurs fois de suite appuyer sur relever. Ca fait des erreurs.
> .... ?


 
Appuyer sur "Relever" conduit à aller récupérer les mails sur les serveurs d'Orange et Free dans ton cas. Je ne pense pas que ça déclenche l'envoi!


----------



## 1000k (9 Août 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Appuyer sur "Relever" conduit à aller récupérer les mails sur les serveurs d'Orange et Free dans ton cas. Je ne pense pas que ça déclenche l'envoi!




Ben apparement si car des fois ça envoi, des fois ça essaye d'envoyer mais ça bug 

Et Thunderbird, c'est bien comme client mail ? Je pourrai utiliser carnet d'adresse avec ?


----------



## pascalformac (9 Août 2006)

tu baisses DEJA les bras?  

Un petit souci et tu renonces?
C'est dommage


----------



## 1000k (9 Août 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> tu baisses DEJA les bras?
> 
> Un petit souci et tu renonces?
> C'est dommage




Ben disons que j'aime bien savoir où en est la connection et si on plus je galère avec les envois de mails...
Je suis passé sur Firefox pour l'internet à la place de Safari, car moins de bug, surtout sur les vidéos dans les sites internet.

Mais le seul truc qui me repousse à prendre Thunderbird, c'est que je pense pas que j'aurai accès à mon carnet d'adresses  Et ça c'est bien dommage...

Je suis devant un dilème !


----------

